# Ruby 1.9.3, Rails 3.2, RbEnv + MySQL



## Julien (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi, I wrote a how to for Ruby 1.9.3, Rails 3.2, RbEnv + MySQL. Here the PDF:

http://www.rubybb.com/bsdonrails.pdf

I hope it will help some people


----------

